# Final Fantasy VII Remake Let the Battles Begin



## jason3.14 (May 9, 2021)

I've started working on a mockup, and was just wondering if anyone has ideas on getting close to the "anvil"-like sound, which starts at 0:12. 



Appreciate thoughts!
Jason


----------



## FireGS (May 9, 2021)

Sending you a PM. I know the exact sample.


----------



## constaneum (May 17, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Sending you a PM. I know the exact sample.


what's the sample ??? tell me ! tell me ! tell me too !


----------

